# What happened to my Graemlins?



## honeycomb719 (Feb 1, 2003)

My graemlins are gone /images/graemlins/frown.gif I just have the basic ones, listed under Instant Graemlins. What happened to them? I love those things /images/graemlins/crazy.gif


----------



## Allandra (Feb 1, 2003)

They're under the others listed as 'More&gt;&gt;&gt;'.  HTH.


----------



## honeycomb719 (Feb 2, 2003)

Are you talkng about whnen making a post? I don't see anything that say "more". Where are you talking about?


----------



## pebbles (Feb 2, 2003)

When you click the reply button, under the post box you have the regular graemlins, and under that there is the word: More &gt;&gt;&gt;. Click on the word more, and all of the other graemlins will show in a seperate box.  /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## honeycomb719 (Feb 2, 2003)

*dancing*(Thank U, Thank U,Thank U) /images/graemlins/dance7.gif


----------



## pebbles (Feb 2, 2003)

You're welcome! /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------

